# Sunday's Show and Tell....7/23/17



## jd56 (Jul 23, 2017)

Another week has past. And the A/C is blowing full blast.
So hot outside we are drenched before we get the bikes loaded for a ride.

Hope everyone is enjoying the heat. Sure beats the cold!

So let's see what relics you have found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Last year I had the pleasure to pick a local bike tinkerer's  collection. Lots of mismatched parts but still I had found a few nice projects.
Well, the estate had a sale the past three days.
After explaining to the estate sale couple about the bikes I had bought they, were wanting my help putting some of the collection back together.

Managed to add a few parts to my parts bins.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 23, 2017)

1941 schwinn for the wife









Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 23, 2017)

Picked up a few projects this week. 
Frank








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2017)

I've been on the road a lot lately so not much bike stuff but did manage to get this FM cover. I'm a pretty serious philatelist so this scratches two itches with one stroke! V/r Shawn


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 23, 2017)

I picked up a box of stuff yesterday. Here's just a few of the goodies that were included. Delta front loader works. The EA tail light is complete but needs the rear contact cleaned up to work. I haven't tested anything else.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 23, 2017)

All I could find  this week is this old  Delta horn


----------



## tech549 (Jul 23, 2017)

picked up a real clean monark


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> All I could find  this week is this old  Delta horn
> 
> View attachment 648851
> 
> ...




Great score!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 23, 2017)

catfish said:


> Great score!



Thank you, Think the only other one i've seen was in that pic. of your pile - o - horns


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 23, 2017)

I was fortunate enough this week to purchase Ace's Yellow Fellow, needless to say it's bees knees. Can't wait to pick it up next month!

I picked up the only worthwhile object I've ever purchased on "LetGo," this awesome little thread gauge.

Then went camping with the wife and dog this weekend out in Traverse City, MI. and picked up about 65% of a BSA Paratrooper between excursions. 















 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 23, 2017)

I 


catfish said:


> Great score!



bought the one on the right side in the photo to yesterday . The other bike is mine also. If anyone has a tank in these colors I'd be very interested.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2017)

Scored some NOS accessories and tires from a friend on Monday. Another Seiss horn, nice Bevin egg bell, reflectors and some nice tires still in plastic. Super nice pair of Carlyle Lightning Dart Blackwalls. I already installed a set of Uniroyal Straight Side S6 chain treads on my 53 Schwinn New World. They are perfect and mounted up perfectly! Thanks to @Rusty2wheels.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 23, 2017)

Picked up an '82 Schwinn Sidewinder from my LBS. Much newer than the bikes I collect,  but figured it would make a nice rider.  Plus I like the combination of  bmx, MTB and cruiser. Already changed out the stem bars and grips, see last pic.  Looking for a correct set of pedals if anyone has a set.  Planning on putting comfortable seat on it and storing this one.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2017)

Picked up some great Prewar Shelby parts this week. Thanks Tom and Eric!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> All I could find  this week is this old  Delta horn
> 
> View attachment 648851
> 
> ...




I hope you can fire that thing up and record it. I'd love to hear the "TWINTONE"s!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 23, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> I picked up a box of stuff yesterday. Here's just a few of the goodies that were included. Delta front loader works. The EA tail light is complete but needs the rear contact cleaned up to work. I haven't tested anything else.
> 
> View attachment 648849



Is that an aluminum Delta? If so, cha-Ching!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 23, 2017)

Not much delivered to the Double R this week, but that's okay I guess 
Got a solid Mesinger saddle core and 2 clamps from a couple of homies:



 



This neat knife was delivered:





And this vintage French dive watch was released from rehab, so it's like a new toy I guess


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 23, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Is that an aluminum Delta? If so, cha-Ching!



looks like silver paint with a chrome bezel , and a little rust . and aluminum don't rust


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)

I received this beautiful amber glass reflector from @onecatahula 
Thanks!


 
It is far prettier than the picture.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 23, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> looks like silver paint with a chrome bezel , and a little rust . and aluminum don't rust



Yeah, you right.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 23, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Is that an aluminum Delta? If so, cha-Ching!



I wish, but it's just painted silver. My luck only goes so far.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 23, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> I wish, but it's just painted silver. My luck only goes so far.



I looked for one for a good while, but gave up when I saw what they were going for, lol.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 23, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I looked for one for a good while, but gave up when I saw what they were going for, lol.



I'm still looking to see if Delta ever made a torpedo out of all brass like the Defender tail light


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 23, 2017)

Got this yesterday from a cabe member.. totally awesome piece of history thanks Tim.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 23, 2017)

This is the first week that I have really picked anything up


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 23, 2017)

After quite a round trip run yesterday,  today I'd discovered, I'm to tall or old for a 24"-er. And before I chased it all that way; 250 mi R/T, (Yea Prius!)  the C/L ad, I thought it had the wrong handlebar, but, Surprisingly,  Schwinn's juvenile handle bar looks huge, or standard stingray sized on this shrimp bike. ya almost godda keeps telling U brain:   Yup, that's a medium or Juvenile  sized Schwinn high rise bar, in my photo too, whereas, there's no doubt in person,  weird.

May 14 1981. A long ways from home, with El Cajon (San Diego, CA  area) Randle's Schwinn bike and sports, that's now a T-shirt shop,  dealer tag, all the way  down SW Florida.

Tall, old or not, I've always liked the tighter, curved area where bars meet head post in the 20-24" Schwinn's.

I don't think,  also do not know but. prob not as popular as the 26"-ers, yet, way, way, especially orig. paint (pretty beat here) and nice orig. decals,  hard to find.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm pretty much parted out....way too many projects.....and way too hot!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 23, 2017)

couple of projects coming my way this week:


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 23, 2017)

I found what I hope to be an old balloon tire bicycle tire pressure gauge. Only $15 off eBay with shipping so even if it's not I'm not out much. The picture if the back is to reset the needle when finished. I like it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh yeah I'd almost completely forgot about this, after having picked up the squirt 81 cruiser. I'd Picked up, in trade yesterday morning,what had been an  Local sale on C/L months ago, that was advertised as orig; 1946 Schwinn for$400 er sometin like that. the routine: " Completely original blah" , blah, blah". I think was 'husband's'  (where was she when he was snuffin dat paint?) so, prob seller didn't know the real deal. yet, I advised whoever it was but never heard back. Besides, I didn't want it anyways, b/c I'd only ruin their day, . So, another biker locally, I'd met a while back,  did buy it from her, for $100. I thought, great for him as,  he's not really into the oldes but, regardless of all what's wrong, fer $100, it's a good beach rider, pleasure bike that's cool.

Yet he ends up dumping it for his $100 back and we came into a deal on trade. Whelp, it's self explanatory as to why me forgot about it; [grin] But surely has an old interesting granny or suicide gear handle, with 3 speed cog freewheel from way back, laced prob correct date New Departure D hub but, china made rims no less.   Yet it took me some time to figure out, if and why the rear of chain guard was chopped, dang it. must-a been to make room fer the freewheel. The old feller surely did a lot of work on, according to that 'His "Completely original" childhood bike'

It is a 46 E205xx and "shorty" fender 14.5" too boot, but the rare, not the  pencil neck geek, grinn (tapered)  but rare,  for a 46 that is, "ah shucks" > straight kickstand, .

What to do, what to do, now is the quandary. Strip it as, some  small chips indicate orig is there, or? look at it as is; fantasy paint scheme  DX and border the white with pin stripes. Or pass in parts to the hungry and needy who wants to takes dat paint off for the surprise,  (probably Maroon too) ? Baffles me, that, he'd (whoever he was, ("Childhood bike" guy)  change the paint scheme like that, wonders: How did he do the fender's curved white paint that well, and frame so wrong but, close to a B-6 scheme. Weird.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 23, 2017)

Acquired this 30`s  s t r e a m l i n e d  buddy seat.  Seemed to work well with my 1938 streamlined all original Flyte.
Stamped as follows :                                        PAL SEAT 
                                                                      trade mark reg.
                                                                           made by
                                                                  LILY SPECIALTY CO.
                                                                 Ferndale Mich. 20 USA
                                                                     Patents pending
O


 

 f course, highly illegal today in so many ways!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 23, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Acquired this 30`s  s t r e a m l i n e d  buddy seat.  Seemed to work well with my 1938 streamlined all original Flyte.
> Stamped as follows :                                        PAL SEAT
> trade mark reg.
> made by
> ...



Meant to be.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey Guys! Happy Sunday! I bought a few head badges over the last Week including another Pioneer & Atlas badge, bought a junker for parts and picked some Hukkleberries with my Brother today.

I bought the bicycle for $100.00 dollars and thought that was OK for parts. I rode it  a around the Early Ford Swap Meet in Spokane Last Sunday. I went to take off for the last time and something snapped inside the head tube and then the handlebars spun all the way around and I was barely able to keep from crashing.

What had happen believe it or not, was the tube for the fork had broken in two. I've never had this happen before, so I was very surprised.

I had to push it around the rest of the Swap meet like this. It was very hard, to say the least. On top of that I had every clown I ran across, telling me all I had to do was tighten the bolt for the handle bars and that would fix it! UGG! When I got to about number 15! I wanted to ring someones neck! LOL Here you Go....

Catfish sent me a shirt with my latest purchase and told me to post a picture. I just got a cell phone last week and had never taken a "Selfie" before. This was my first attempt!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 



View attachment 649360


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Hey Guys! Happy Sunday! I bought a few head badges over the last Week including another Pioneer & Atlas badge, bought a junker for parts and picked some Hukkleberries with my Brother today.
> 
> I bought the bicycle for $100.00 dollars and thought that was OK for parts. I rode it  a around the Early Ford Swap Meet in Spokane Last Sunday. I went to take off for the last time and something snapped inside the head tube and then the handlebars spun all the way around and I was barely able to keep from crashing.
> 
> ...



Oh my... That Cardinal badge is really something. Local piece from my hometown!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 23, 2017)

I got a free 1972 schwinn super sport 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 23, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Oh my... That Cardinal badge is really something. Local piece from my hometown!



Thanks! I love it also. It's BEAUTIFUl! 

I left some change for the badge Ferry under my pillow and in the morning the Cardinal badge was in it's place.


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 23, 2017)

Tom Thumb Bike Radio...


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 23, 2017)

This machine was 20 miles away, perfect working condition, and a really great price.......another Craigslist score!


While picking up the machine, I scored this Woody Woodpecker trash can topper. I put him on top of the Skee Ball Siren for now. He needs a bath.




This game wheel was also in the room, so I took it as well. 




I was there for the Skee Ball machine, so the other items were a bonus, but It opened the door to pick the entire property in the near future as the collector has recently passed away. I have connected with a similar situation before on Craigslist and it was a lot of fun, and multiple picks of the same property, super fun, my favorite!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 24, 2017)

Meant to post these last night.  Picked up a group of 36 old flashlights.  Gonna see which ones work and leave them be, but some of the non working ones I may convert to LED.


----------



## None (Jul 24, 2017)

tech549 said:


> picked up a real clean monark View attachment 648859




She's beautiful!  Been looking for one, love the color. Congrats!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't think that is Woody Woodpecker, just a chicken.


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 24, 2017)

found nice seat for side walk bike/ tricycle


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jul 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I've been on the road a lot lately so not much bike stuff but did manage to get this FM cover. I'm a pretty serious philatelist so this scratches two itches with one stroke! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 648824




Would you sell the FM envelope I have a 1913 FM BIKE and I was raised a Illinois river rat. I also have FM BI'll heads from Hub Cycle Co. I would trade. I sent on to Redline he posted it.


----------



## morton (Jul 27, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Acquired this 30`s  s t r e a m l i n e d  buddy seat.  Seemed to work well with my 1938 streamlined all original Flyte.
> Stamped as follows :                                        PAL SEAT
> trade mark reg.
> made by
> ...




Beautiful bike and amazing paint match on the seat......looks like it came from the factory that way!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2017)

TBUCK59 said:


> Would you sell the FM envelope I have a 1913 FM BIKE and I was raised a Illinois river rat. I also have FM BI'll heads from Hub Cycle Co. I would trade. I sent on to Redline he posted it.




If you have any '20 FM documents I'd be interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jul 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> If you have any '20 FM documents I'd be interested. V/r Shawn




All of my FM documents are 1913, 15, 17, 18 several of each year


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 27, 2017)

This came in early this week: Infesto German pedals and a Cyclo conversion unit (2 cog, 1/8 inch chain set up) for Sturmey hybrid gearing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2017)

TBUCK59 said:


> All of my FM documents are 1913, 15, 17, 18 several of each year



Sent you a PM. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2017)

TBUCK59 said:


> All of my FM documents are 1913, 15, 17, 18 several of each year



Have yet to receive any replies to my PMs to you?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 31, 2017)

New work table...for bike work. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBUCK59 (Aug 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Have yet to receive any replies to my PMs to you?






Freqman1 said:


> Have yet to receive any replies to my PMs to you?




Sorry having some medical problems I will get some pics to you. Again sorry for late responce


----------

